# Rubber Lips, Speckled Trout Hot Action



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*New Real Estate Focus*

Monday we witnessed a huge swing from Sunday's results, manly because the wind backed down allowing "new real estate" focus. Speckled trout action exploded again, almost of that like trips we experienced on Friday and Saturday. Bone top waters, plum chartreuse TTF lures tipped with 1/8oz heads proved best. Chartreuse fat boys tricked with a downward tail have fooled both rubber lips and trout to 6 pounds. According to one BFL guide they lost a possible 30" trout on Monday.

Area real estate with sand, mud and small patches of grass gave up limits of reds and black drum for anglers working bait.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few more shots*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trips from 4/2*

Redfish take center stage as guest enjoy catching and releasing fish with big shoulders.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*April is starting off strong*

Thanks


----------

